# Got a mystery kitten loose in my basement...



## koneko_otaku

When I went to feed the barn cats I have, upon turning on the light in the back room (which leads to outside and to basement), I saw something small, black, and hairy run down the stairs. I didn't get a good look and thought it could have been a rat as I wasn't aware of any recent kittens on my farm from feral cats. All of my cats are fixed.

So I set the bait, a pile of cat food on paper plate and left it there and then I set my camera to catch it. Cheap camera and limited light kinda made the picture hard to see.

When I came back about 30 minutes later, food was disturbed and the camera caught the mystery animal as a small kitten (around 3 months old)

Video: mystery_kitty.wmv - YouTube (note, video upload still in progress as I type this, should be ready in about 10 minutes)

Looks to be a black longhair kitten with white paws.

Obviously it's a feral kitten as it ran quickly when I came in the back room but I have no idea how it got inside my house. And I have no idea how to catch it.

Any of you know what would cause a feral kitten to just wander into a house unnoticed? All windows has been closed since weather turned cold and the back door is the only other way into basement and it's opened only when someone comes in or go out. Also any of you know who may have humane trap that I can borrow to catch the kitten? I am in the "thumbs" area of Michigan.


----------



## cooncatbob

Most rental stores have "Haveahart" box traps in a size suitable for a cat.


----------



## Pixall

Cutie.  What are you going to do with him when ya catch him? At this age you could most likely socialize and adopt him out. Good luck with the little one, keep us updated on your ninja kitten. 

Also, A feed shop or shelter would be nice places to look for rental traps, maybe a feral organization in your area would lend one to you for free, I know Community Cats of Maryland does free trap rental to people looking to TNR or trap kittens.


----------



## koneko_otaku

If I can make the kitten docile, I'll probably keep it indoor for the winter, then introduce it to the barn cat. He/she will be fixed probably over the summer at the latest.

If it remains a holy terror and hard to tame, I may have to take it to the shelter.

Will start checking around for traps now that some shops are open for the day.


----------



## Leazie

Aww, what a cutie pie. I hope that you are able to tame him/her and intergrate her into the furry family.


----------



## Pixall

A shelter wouldn't be the ideal situation if he is a holy terror(most shelters would put him down after an initial 'adoptability test'). I would suggest contacting a feral organization and see if they have someone willing to foster to socialize if you cannot tame him. I have experience taming kittens and can shoot you some very helpful links if you would like.  

Remember, food is your greatest ally in the taming process.


----------



## Claiken

i would say they chose where they wanted to live  but thats just me lol


----------



## koneko_otaku

I am getting closer to touching the kitten. He (she?) comes out within a minute of me bringing the food down and I am able to get to about 3 or 4 feet away (over a meter away) before it runs off.

A lot better than when I first found it over a week ago. Just a few more days before I can touch it and it doesn't run.

Name suggestion? it is defiantly a tuxedo cat with white mustache, chin, and chest plus 4 white paws. Almost perfect symmetry.


----------



## cooncatbob

Well there's always Sylvester if it a male.


----------



## BotanyBlack

wow that is one seriously cute face. Or Penelope (the female cats name Pepe Le Pew was always chasing)


----------



## Vivid Dawn

If a humane trap is not an option, you could rig up a drop trap. That's how I caught Zinny. She wouldn't go in the humane trap, but always hid under my fishing wagon. So one day I took the wheels off, turned it upside down, and caught her in that (the vet thought it was funny I brought her in that, with a storage bin lid on top to keep her in).

In fact, Zinny's mother and siblings wouldn't go in the humane trap.... they were a smart family! The mother finally went in (after 2 years of trying to catch her!) and siblings I caught all by hand when they were distracted with eating... or being afraid of a nearby raccoon, in the case of Tourmaline!


----------



## Pixall

SO FLIPPING CUTE! Gaah! You need to FedEx me that kitten Post Haste.


----------



## koneko_otaku

Pixall said:


> SO FLIPPING CUTE! Gaah! You need to FedEx me that kitten Post Haste.


That'd cost you bundles. You'd need to pay for insurance to cover the men delivering the kitten as the kitten might turn into something of Tazmanian Devil during shipping. 

I'm going to keep the kitten for sure. :love2


----------



## pauli

If it cant get out of the house, it needs water.[ and maybe a litterbox]


----------



## tghsmith

try just small amounts of canned food, put just a bit on the plate and wait untill its been eaten, then add a little more repeat,, then try just bit on a long handled spoon and see if the little guy will be brave enough to take off the spoon.. often in a day or so they will be eating out of your hand..


----------



## harv

*How's the tux kitten doing?*

It's been almost a month. We need an update! :-o


----------



## Claiken

such a cute little face!!


----------



## Lyndzo

What a cutie! I hope you did keep him.


----------



## Alpaca

Yes update please!! It's so cute!


----------



## koneko_otaku

Sorry about lack of update. Computer had problem that needed reformatting and reinstalling then I forgot about this.

The kitten is still in the basement and I'm able to get close to it but I still can't touch it beyond it's nose. If I don't have any progress in making the kitten comfortable, I may need to set live trap, take it to the vet to be 'fixed' then release it in the barn and let it be outdoor cat. I already have a few semi-feral cats living in the barn so this kitten will have companions come March at the soonest. It's too cold outside right now for someone who is used to milder basement climate (about 50-55F)

I'll get another picture next chance if I don't forget my camera


----------



## koneko_otaku

as promised:


----------



## harv

The kitten is a real charmer. Hope you can get closer soon.


----------



## kittywitty

OMC! Such a little cutie patootie!! Hope you can tame him or her soon and please post pics, vids, stories...MOL


----------



## harv

Tux would work! :blackcat


----------



## feedmycats

I just melted all over my keyboard and gushed out loud! One of the most adorable pudgy kittens I've seen in a long time. Awwwwww. Good luck, I hope he lets you get closer and it gets to live a spoiled life.


----------



## Leazie

It seems like you are making some progress just because the cutie pie looks much more comfortable having her picture taken this last time.


----------



## harv

feedmycats said:


> [...] One of the most adorable pudgy kittens I've
> seen in a long time. Awwwwww. Good luck, I hope
> he lets you get closer and it gets to live a spoiled life.


Hear hear! Hopes from here too.


----------



## koneko_otaku

Been a while, the kitten is still around and I'm getting definitive progress. Sometimes she waits for me at the bottom of the stairs for the food but still hasn't allowed me to touch her. I do think it's a her as I was able to see her backside.


----------



## koneko_otaku

He finally let me pet him. And it's a definitive male.


----------



## orrymain

It's wonderful that he finally lets you pet him! Has he been in your basement this whole time? Are you going to keep him? Thank you for taking care such good care of him.
Lucy


----------



## Leazie

Wow, look at his shiny coat. He is growing into a handsome man.


----------



## koneko_otaku

more pictures!!!









Yes he had been in the basement the whole time. Although I have seen him up by the back door soaking in sunlight (the door faces south so there's plenty of sun), he usually runs into the basement if anyone comes to the back room. He is still skittish and won't come outside or up to the rest of the house. He does let me pick him up but only for a short time so he's not used to being carried.

I'm going to keep him. A bit more time for him to lose the shyness, and for him and my other cat to get used to each other. My nearly 2 year old Socks doesn't like him and I've had to keep her out of the basement. My other 2 cats don't pay any attention to the kitten.

Youtube video: http://youtu.be/_jwtcuUYBsI (upload still in progress, it should be done at about 8 PM EDT or in about 30minutes from the time of this post


----------



## Bruce

You cannot get anymore adorable then that. I just read through all the posts and after each one was hoping for good news and then when I saw you petting him for the first time I was like "woohoo".


----------



## kittywitty

That last video is adorable!! Did you name him yet? Is it Tux?


----------



## asrowley

He's still there huh? That's awesome. I found myself looking for this thread from time to time wondering about that cat


----------



## Leazie

He is adorable and he absolutely loves his Daddy.


----------



## orrymain

What a wonderful video! I'm so glad you're keeping him. And he looks & sounds so happy to have found his forever home. Don't forget to keep us posted with his progress.
Lucy


----------



## OctoberinMaine

It's hard to believe the second video is the same cat as the first. You're making real progress with him! What a cutie.


----------



## Syrena

He's adorable!:luv I am happy that you decided to keep him! Thank you for the update!


----------



## koneko_otaku

Yes I'll go with the name Tux. He's now bordering incorrigible as he now comes to me when I open the door and beg for attention. When I was trying to go through the basement to look for tools, he was trying to trip me!

He's also starting to meow a lot more, mostly when he's hungry. To think no one's heard of him meowing or purring a week ago.

He's still shy. My Mother was trying to get a look at him while I was petting him, he saw her and heard her and he ran away so he's not used to other people. I also left the door open and I did see him peeking into the kitchen but he still hasn't gone into the kitchen or the rest of the house yet.

I did get a good look at his underside. His white marking goes from the chin to his chest and narrows into thin white line between his fore legs before ending in a large white spot. And he has another white spot between his hind legs. A few white whiskers as well. The rest of his fur is all black.

Would you say he's around 8 months old give or take by the pictures and video I posted earlier? I haven't weighted him but I'd guess a few pounds, about average for pre-puberty kitten. I do need to have him taken to the vet but he's never been in kitty carrier or in a car or anything outside the basement.


----------



## Cats&Plants

Awe, what a cutie pie! Love the name too. I have a black and white male stray hanging around here too that was very shy and it took a year to get him used to us. We named him Tux too lol. It's just so fitting 

Good luck getting him used to the house and family members.


----------



## Luvkitties

He is lovely! He's lucky that you accepted him in your family. I'm sure he will grow into a wonderful pet. Black and white cats are the best!


----------



## koneko_otaku

HE really doesn't want to leave the basement. I left the back door open to take advantage of heat wave (80+ F here in Michigan) and when I go outside the kitten stops just at the door stop and never tried to go past it. I tried to carry Tux into the rest of the house, I got only a few steps before he put up a fight and got out of my hands and ran back into the basement. He does watch me when I am in the kitchen but won't come in at all.

I could understand him getting scared at the rest of my house because I've had other cats... but outside? I've never known a kitten who wouldn't take advantage of exploring outside at all.


----------



## harv

Looks like the basement is home. Maybe in time he'll start to explore the rest of the house. Be patient.

I'm happy that you're calling him Tux. It really fits.


----------



## BotanyBlack

wow he has grown into a handsome teenager. 

Ever figure out how he got into your basement?


----------



## koneko_otaku

No. One of the basement window wasn't fastened and swings out on hinge. It's possible the kitten pushed into it seeking warm place since it was starting to get cold back November.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

What a handsome man! He looks so much like my Mittens! Tuxedos are the zen masters of the cat world. 
Unless I missed it, you havent gotten him neutered yet? You will want to, if you havent. 
You dont want him to start marking around your basement. They can be neuter by the time they reach 3 lbs.

Ive enjoyed the photos and reading about this little guy! Im so glad your going to keep him.

Here is a great read to help with tips to socialize him even more.
Kitty Cat Boot Camp viewtopic.php?f=2&t=60586&p=604933#p604933


----------



## koneko_otaku

Tux is warming up to more people now and isn't as easily spooked by noise. But he still won't come out of the basement.


----------



## harv

koneko_otaku said:


> Tux is warming up to more people now and isn't as easily spooked
> by noise. But he still won't come out of the basement.


He's just elegant. He will calm down in time as he learns that 
(some) people can be trusted. I'm guessing that eventually his
curiosity will overcome his fear, and he'll leave the basement
for short trips, then longer ones.

Do he seem to know that he can always get back into the 
basement?


----------



## Layla0710

OH! He's so cute!


----------



## harv

Layla0710 said:


> OH! He's so cute!


Yup, that's definitely the majority opinion. :razz:


----------



## chuck72

Gosh, so much patience and caring on your part. Heart warming story. Great job! :thumb


----------



## koneko_otaku

Another update:









For the past week, he's been getting out of the basement and exploring the house. He still get spooked easily such as when the microwave dings. He'd run to the basement. Today I caught him looking at Gateway. Gateway doesn't care for the kitten but did swat at Tux when he tried to get close. He just laid there in the sun spot and watched Gateway eat the food.

BTW Gateway is about 8 and 1/2 years old, and Tux is probably 6 or 7 months old.


----------



## harv

Excellent! I was sure he'd eventually explore. He'll get used to noises too.

Gateway may have territory issues. Time will tell if they'll get along.


----------



## Leazie

You all have made mazing progress.


----------



## koneko_otaku

Cuddles also has territory issues as well. If Tux is near me and Cuddles is around, she expresses her displeasure (just growls, nothing else). She gets jealous easy and doesn't want to share me with any other cat. I however caught her and Tux snuggling in the kitchen when I was just coming in for a glass to drink. So she's probably OK with him.

Socks is the only one showing aggressive behavior. She makes lots of noise and chases him on sight and I've had to keep them separate. She is almost 2 years old so I dunno.


----------



## koneko_otaku

Another photo:









he's having fun exploring the house!


----------



## Mimosa

Nice to see all his progress. He's a lucky kitty.


----------



## Leazie

Look at his sleek and shiney black fur. Gorgeous.


----------



## orrymain

My....how he has grown. You've done a great job with him. He is beautiful and I'm so glad he is now exploring the house.


----------



## koneko_otaku

I learned something new: black hairy butt can make proper sex ID a little tricky. He is a she after all. And she's gotten quite comfortable in exploring the house and even slept with me on my bed once. Earlier today she ran back into the basement and hid there for a few hours on hearing thunders from the storm. She never heard thunder before I guess.

Right now she's trying to get my attention as I type this.


----------



## 6cats4me

This last picture you posted ^ and the whole story is beyond precious! I feel so happy for both you and kitty! How fortunate she was to wind up in your basement and find a good
cat mommy.


----------



## chuck72

It has been so fun following your story. Look at that happy kitty in your last post! Yay for you and Tux.


----------



## Leazie

That fluffy tummy is just calling out for pets. It is so wonderful to see how comfortable she has become.

I understand how fluffy butts can cause confusion in the sexing department. Our Gracie was several months old before we realized the she was a HE! Oh well, he responded to the name so we kept it.


----------



## koneko_otaku

Got to love the mystery around her. We still don't know how she got in, and a few days ago she was missing all day. Eventually we found her outside. :???: How she got out we don't know either!

Maybe she can teleport herself? Oh well, she did pick up something new from her all day outdoor adventure: flea! :fust


----------



## blossombeautiful

*New name*

IF you want a new name/middle name, Sasaki would be excellent


----------



## harv

Sakishana said:


> IF you want a new name/middle name, Sasaki would be excellent


Okay, I'll bite. Which Sasaki do you mean?

Sasaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

